# DC vs. DCC when time to sell!



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm in the process of buying a PIKO BR 64 loco that has smoke but no sound. My options for sounds is a LGB unit which will run sound and light options in DC or a PIKO DCC system with sounds ( will run in DC mode however without sounds).

Both of the conversions will run approximately the same amount around $400.00 for parts and labor.

My question is, if I ever have to sell is there enough G Scale user with DCC or will it be hard to sell since a majority of users in G scale are running DC only. I don't think a DC user will pay the extra $400.00 for the engine if they can access the sound system

Hope this question makes sense.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Is the Piko system dual mode? Like most LGB systems that can function in both enviroments (DC analog and DCC) Can the Piko function in a limited way on straight DC power, if so the it should be fine. As the prices of DCC in large scale have come down, more are trying DCC in the garden, even if its battery fed instead of track power fed. I am huge fan of LGB's stuff so that is the route I personaly would take, but thats me. I have heard the Zimo sound decoders are also top notch. Cheers Mike


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

bontrager said:


> I don't think a DC user will pay the extra $400.00 for the engine if they can access the sound system
> 
> Hope this question makes sense.
> 
> Thank you.


I dont know about the specifics of your question, but one thing you didnt factor in: No matter what system you go with, a potential future buyer wont be paying an extra $400 for the engine..because things that are used always sell for less than things that are new..you never "get out" the full amount you put into it..(unless its restoring a rare classic automobile or something..but it doesnt work with model trains!  So count on maybe "I don't think a DC user will pay the extra $200.00 for the engine if they can access the sound system"..

I dont know if any of that matters in your decision making or not!  but im just throwing it out there..

Scot


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Mike Toney said:


> Is the Piko system dual mode? Like most LGB systems that can function in both enviroments (DC analog and DCC) Can the Piko function in a limited way on straight DC power, if so the it should be fine. As the prices of DCC in large scale have come down, more are trying DCC in the garden, even if its battery fed instead of track power fed. I am huge fan of LGB's stuff so that is the route I personaly would take, but thats me. I have heard the Zimo sound decoders are also top notch. Cheers Mike



Mike, we have checked directly with PIKO and while their DCC system will run under DC, you can't access any sound while using DC power only!

Also I had an Accucraft K28 converted to DCC with a ZIMO sound system and it works very well. However, I was told that if I wanted all of the functions to work under DC I need to tell them that first so that they could make a few additions to the install.


Thank you.

Bart Zuccala


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Scottychaos said:


> I dont know about the specifics of your question, but one thing you didnt factor in: No matter what system you go with, a potential future buyer wont be paying an extra $400 for the engine..because things that are used always sell for less than things that are new..you never "get out" the full amount you put into it..(unless its restoring a rare classic automobile or something..but it doesnt work with model trains!  So count on maybe "I don't think a DC user will pay the extra $200.00 for the engine if they can access the sound system"..
> 
> I dont know if any of that matters in your decision making or not!  but im just throwing it out there..
> 
> Scot


Scot, I think that what you are saying the regardless of what system I put in, I won't be able to realize the extra $400.00 invested at time of sale and that makes sense.

I had a 2000 corvette that I sunk in a considerable amount of money for mods but no one wanted to pay for them even though they were credible mods.

However do you feel that DC users out number DCC in the garden by a considerable margin?

Thank you

Bart Zuccala


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Buy what you want because you enjoy running it. These are toys, not investments.

An entire LGB starter set with sound and smoke is only $400, so adding this much to a Piko locomotive seems unlikely to be returned to you in a sale. Personally I'd go for an LGB HSB 2-6-2 which comes from the factory with MTS.

That said, it seems from your post that the LGB module is the way to go, since you get more without giving up anything.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

bontrager said:


> However do you feel that DC users out number DCC in the garden by a considerable margin?


yes, I would say that..
my own unscientific survey, based on 10 years of observing garden RR club members and garden railroads around western NY

True DCC: 10%

Straight DC to the rails with power packs: 40%

Track power or battery power with Aristo train engineer or (more recently) Aristo Revolution: 50%.

Scot


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All of the engines I have with DCC and sound do work in DC.
Engine sounds work via voltage or on some by sensors on the axle. This has nothing to do with DCC.
And there are reed sensors for bell and whistle to be activated via track magnets.
In DC you just can not activate the 'extra' sounds or light features.

I do my own conversions and the cost is around 225 per large engine and only 110 for a small engine for a all in one decoder with motor/sound/light/smoke control.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

DCC is growing by leaps and bounds in large scale.

When I started about 10 years ago, virtually no one ran it, in fact I was told it was "impossible" outside.

But, then, sound was an expensive option that only few people had, now sound is more and more a requirement by the owner, and all the best sound systems are DCC compatible.

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Bart,

Another option you have, rather than selling the locomotive with the decoder in it, is to just remove it (they are getting easier to install all the time) and reprogram it for whatever new loco you want to put it in. 
If you're running DCC, then you maybe already have a programming module for doing firmware updates and sound re-programming. I use Massoth decoders and doing programming and updates is very easy with their system.
As Dan and Greg have said, if you go with one of the major manufacturers such as Massoth, Zimo, ESU, then they will work fine in DC mode if you had to leave it in when you sold it or just want to run it in DC mode at a friend's place.

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In all of the LGB engines I have seen with factory sound and MTS, the decoder can not just be removed as it is the decoder that feeds the lights and motor, and sends info to either an integrated sound portion of the decoder, or the SUSI bus for the additional sound board ((which does work when running this decoder on DC)
So, do not even consider removing the decoder in most locos!

The LGB locos that shipped with sound and no decoders could have a decoder plug in and some switches reset and these can have the decoder removed, however of all the engines I have bought, this is rare.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan:

1) He's talking about a Piko BR64, not LGB. The Piko has a plug in interface so easy to install/remove a decoder.
2) The new MLGB locomotive decoders use a Maerklin plug-in decoder which again is easy to install/remove.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I have not seen the new LGB unit, but both LGB and Piko were stated in the original post.


----------

